# The Rise of Arminianism?



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 16, 2006)

How exactly did arminianism develop out fo the reformed church? Were there small movements that lead to it coming into fruition? 

I dont know if a similar question has been posted. Im not looking to debate the theology but wanted to know of how it developed.

blade


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 16, 2006)

A different but similar question, one which I would be interested to know, is some thoughts on what has caused it to be the overwhelmingly predominant view of Protestants today, when just the opposite was the case for so long.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 16, 2006)

I think I can hear Jacob saying the enlightenment but I wont put words in his mouth


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> A different but similar question, one which I would be interested to know, is some thoughts on what has caused it to be the overwhelmingly predominant view of Protestants today, when just the opposite was the case for so long.



Chris,

Finney Revived it in his Pelagianism. There are cycles of it.

Pelagius ---- then the semi-Pelagians came about.
Finney ------ then the semi-Pelagians came about.

One man named Cassian of Marseilles was a Semi-Pelagian of the 5th Century; but he was not a popular fellow and did not gather a large following. Another man named Bolsec was in Geneva around 1552 and propagated Semi-Pelagianism. He taught the same doctrines but was not heeded because of his immoral lifestyle. A third man by the name of Corvinus attempted to stir Holland in 1560 with the same ideas, but it never came to a full fruition. Arminius was next.


Then Finney, and the Enlightenment and Individualism. That spawned Semi-pelagianism again.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 17, 2006)

Murray's _Revival and Revivalism_ has a good analysis of how Arminianism came to prominence during the second great awakening. There were some Enlightenment influences. But in America, is was really fueled by American individualism and opportunity. In America (in theory) you can become anything you want; rich, famous, etc. or get anything you want. All you have to do is work hard enough. If this is the predominant cultural ethic, it won't be long before it infects the church. There are numerous reasons I'm sure. But I think this one was a big one. 

But with that said, Arminianism is no longer the major concern anymore. It is dying out. Any unbeliever can see the logical inconsistency, especially in the seeker sensative stuff. Modern Arminianism (i.e. Billy Graham, etc.) will probably die out with the baby boomers. I think that's why Open Theism and post modern stuff (along with all the other neo-pagan religions) is really gaining steam. The children of the baby boomers (at least those raised in church) have not been raised under historic Protestant doctrine. They are ignorant, and their parents aren't giving them the answers they need. They haven't been presented with all the facts and so misunderstand what the gospel is. It makes them much more vulnerable to leave the Church.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 17, 2006)

Good Post Matthew and Patrick!!!!!

I'll have to check out that book. I'm interested in it's historical development.

blade


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Murray's _Revival and Revivalism_ has a good analysis of how Arminianism came to prominence during the second great awakening. There were some Enlightenment influences. But in America, is was really fueled by American individualism and opportunity. In America (in theory) you can become anything you want; rich, famous, etc. or get anything you want. All you have to do is work hard enough. If this is the predominant cultural ethic, it won't be long before it infects the church. There are numerous reasons I'm sure. But I think this one was a big one.
> 
> But with that said, Arminianism is no longer the major concern anymore. It is dying out. Any unbeliever can see the logical inconsistency, especially in the seeker sensative stuff. Modern Arminianism (i.e. Billy Graham, etc.) will probably die out with the baby boomers. I think that's why Open Theism and post modern stuff (along with all the other neo-pagan religions) is really gaining steam. The children of the baby boomers (at least those raised in church) have not been raised under historic Protestant doctrine. They are ignorant, and their parents aren't giving them the answers they need. They haven't been presented with all the facts and so misunderstand what the gospel is. It makes them much more vulnerable to leave the Church.



Isn't weslyanism more of a problem these days. Not that most who hold to it know its name or anything.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 17, 2006)

Define wesleyanism. I understand it to be what Wesley and the early Methodists believe, basically Arminianism and perfectionism. I think Wesley and his cronies would be rather shocked to see where the church is today. I don't see any concern with perfectionism any more in the Church at large. Most seem to glory in the fact that no one is perfect because it gives them an excuse to not repent. Just my own subjective observation though...


----------



## James (Feb 21, 2006)

I do not get to post often,however I'd like to ask a question related to all of this. I believe I read somewhere that Wesley or wesleyanism is a prime reason the church today is so feminine. I am not sure if I dreamed that or someone like Iain Murray or Michael Horton wrote that. Has anyone heard this as well, and is it linked to the vast influence of arminian theology? 
I just though it would be a good time to throw it into the mix. I know John and Charles were big into perfect love for Christ or something like to that effect.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't think perfectionism is gone. There are at least 2 types of perfectionist, one who strives to be perfect and another who imagines that he doesn't sin, because of some twist to his definition of sin or the law. Thus he imagines that he is perfect. There seems to be a lot of this latter kind around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Civbert (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Murray's _Revival and Revivalism_ has a good analysis of how Arminianism came to prominence during the second great awakening. There were some Enlightenment influences. But in America, is was really fueled by American individualism and opportunity. In America (in theory) you can become anything you want; rich, famous, etc. or get anything you want. All you have to do is work hard enough. If this is the predominant cultural ethic, it won't be long before it infects the church. There are numerous reasons I'm sure. But I think this one was a big one.
> ...



Could you explain the connection between Aminianism and Individualism? What exactly is Individualism and why is it the driving force of Arminianism in America? I don't see the connection.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 21, 2006)

Individualism= I decide my destiny. 
Arminianism= I decide my destiny.


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 21, 2006)

Actually, it came when the Dutch followers of Jacob Arminius issued a remonstrance against the well-established orthodox Reformed faith. It very much resembles the Council of Trent. Not to be reductionist, but all Arminianism really is-- is Romanism stripped of its sacramental and liturgical excesses.

_A Puritan's Mind_ hosts:
The Arminian Remonstrant Articles

The Synod of Dordrecht convened shortly thereafter in 1618, formulating the TULIP abstraction or the 5 Points to explain the doctrines of grace as a counter-remonstrance to the Arminians.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Actually, it came when the followers of Jacob Arminius issued a remonstrance against the well-established orthodox Reformed faith. It very much resembles the Council of Trent. Not to be reductionist, but all Arminianism really is-- is Romanism stripped of its sacramental and liturgical excesses.
> 
> _A Puritan's Mind_ hosts:
> The Arminian Remonstrant Articles



I think you missed the point. The question posed was why Arminianism became popular in America, not when it began.


----------



## Civbert (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Individualism= I decide my destiny.
> Arminianism= I decide my destiny.



Doesn't individualism also say "I am responsible for my own sins" and "Society doesn't owe me anything". I've heard much about "protestant work ethic" which seems compatible with a pro-individual view and Calvinism. I'd think if individualism promoted Arminianism, then the antitheses of individualism (collectivism) would promote Calvinism. So I don't think the link between individualism and Arminianism is very strong.


----------



## caddy (Mar 20, 2006)

Well said with this and your above comments.....

In American, the land of the Free, our nation itself was built upon the ideas and principles that each and every man has the power to pull himself up by his bootstraps--so to speak--and make his own destiny. Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness is an American Idea, but not a Biblical one. 



> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Individualism= I decide my destiny.
> Arminianism= I decide my destiny.



[Edited on 5-3-2006 by caddy]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Civbert_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...



Individualism as it evolved in America certainly caters to an Arminian theology. There is a healthy version of individualism which we must not lose, which was grounded in Calvinism. The idea of personal responsibility to God is part of that. So is the Protestant work ethic which developed from the idea of calling, working hard in the service of God, wherever He soveriegnly puts you in life. But once that idea of personal responsibility and hard work are cut off from their moorings in the sovereignty of God, then the individual becomes ultimate.


----------

